# Emails have dissapeared from 'In Box'



## Tonymeff (May 6, 2012)

Hi,
I am a complete novice ( as you will know when you read my problem!) I am currently away from home and using my iPad for everything. This morning when I opened Outlook I found that all the emails I have recieved since starting to use the iPad had gone ( about 30 in all) In the side bar the In Box symbol is shaded blue. I seem to be recieving emails OK but I need to retrieve some of my previous ones.
I would really appreciate it if someone could help me.
Tonymeff


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Tonymeff and Welcome to TSF,

See if the discussion here helps or not. An update will be appreciated.


----------

